# Any trick to talk to foids by text message and not bore them?



## Afk (Feb 25, 2020)

It is really by far what I think is worse. In the first moment there is always that sexual tension, but I fear losing it with the passing of the days as I continue talking to them about normal things before I stay and that I lose sexual interest in me and come to see me as someone with whom to stay alone drink coffee And don't try anything with me. It's what worries me most about all this. My look is decent but my inhibition by text is crap


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 25, 2020)

Dn rd


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes it's very simple bro
*be a chad*


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 25, 2020)

Try talking towards night time to a more flirty level the aim is to talk dirty and maybe get nudes


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 25, 2020)

High inhib low t mentality. Those whores ain't better than you. You're putting yourself in a spot where you are some kind of jester trying your best not to "bore" them. Talk about w/e you want, flirt back when she does, there's no manual. If you're really GL it'll all go smoothly anyway.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 25, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Yes it's very simple bro
> *be a chad*


chad can have the most boring, low iq conversation topics imaginable and the bitch will laugh and pretend he's funny/interesting


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 25, 2020)

WTF IS THIS SOY BULLSHIT FROM OP?

LITERALLY ASK IF THEY ARE DTF FFS

IF THEY SAY NO THEY ONLY WANT YOU FOR MONEY LOL


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 25, 2020)

OP this is some bluepilled dogshit, women dont care about how you text then they care about how good you look


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 25, 2020)

Chad fucks women. He doesn't text. Texting is for cucks. Chads dick simply enters a foid and he disappears forever afterward to go fuck another girl. There's no time for him to text or chat. He is too busy fucking and cumming


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Feb 25, 2020)

act like if you lose them you won't care. wat 5-15 min for a text back.
i do this with my girlfriend and she most of the times sends a second text saying that she misses me (always ignore this kind of texts, just talk about something else) after her first because i didn't respond for 10+ minutes. 😈
or just be chad.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 25, 2020)

only text them for arranging meetups irl


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Feb 25, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> OP this is some bluepilled dogshit, women dont care about how you text then they care about how good you look


In the 4-6 psl range it matters how you text.


----------



## BlackPillChad (Feb 25, 2020)

A lot of it is out of your control. If she wants to ghost because she got into a car accident or just met Chad, she will.

But your goal with text should be to escalate to an IRL meetup, or sexting. The key here is to use small steps to gauge comfort. Tell a girl how pretty her hair is, and how you would like to run your hands through it. Then if she responds positively, tell her how you would kiss her. Then how you would push her onto the bed. etc.

Don't go straight in with "I'm going to shove my dick down your throat" (unless you are chad) because neither of you will be comfortable enough for that.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dont text girls

Texting is for setting up dates and some small chat/flirt ONLY dont text all day and be a fucking loser, make her miss you by not talking to her 24/7

If you have balls just call her like you aint a low inhibition estrogen fueled fuck face, when you talk to women always put them down ( insult ) in a teasing way and always always push for sexual/touching fantasies

" I'd love to play with your hair "

" I bet your skin is soft to my rough hands "

> Make women think of sex with you without directly saying it

When you are with a girl, try to touch as often as possible, touch arm/legs/hair if she doesnt allow you to touch its over and you arent hot enough, come back to post here boyo because your PSL is too low


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 25, 2020)

Afk said:


> It is really by far what I think is worse. In the first moment there is always that sexual tension, but I fear losing it with the passing of the days as I continue talking to them about normal things before I stay and that I lose sexual interest in me and come to see me as someone with whom to stay alone drink coffee And don't try anything with me. It's what worries me most about all this. My look is decent but my inhibition by text is crap


Arrange a date asap tbh ngl
I suck at texting too, I honestly ruined things with my boo, after two successful dates, with some autistic drug fuelled texting


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Feb 25, 2020)

Texting = emotional tampon


----------



## Nrrr15 (Feb 25, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> chad can have the most boring, low iq conversation topics imaginable and the bitch will laugh and *pretend* he's funny/interesting


She'll think he's actually funny for real.


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 26, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Dont text girls


Try to text as little as possible.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 26, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> act like if you lose them you won't care. wat 5-15 min for a text back.
> i do this with my girlfriend and she most of the times sends a second text saying that she misses me (always ignore this kind of texts, just talk about something else) after her first because i didn't respond for 10+ minutes. 😈
> or just be chad.


wish i could tease a girl like that


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Yes it's very simple bro
> *be a chad*



This is literally everything. You just need to be Chad + normal. If a girl is bored with texting you, or aren't showing interest, its because you're not GL enough for her or high enough status (they go hand in hand) - that simple. If you are GL, even if you are a foreveralone neet, she will view you as high status because good looks equals high status in life no matter how you chose to live it.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> She'll think he's actually funny for real.



lol funny story, my GF does not enjoy any good standup skits like Louis CK or Dave Chapelle, but will laugh her ass off at my 15yo stepbrother cause he is Chad Jr. basically no matter what. Now obviously girls are more likely to laugh in social situations, but its funny cause my other stepbrother is non-chad weakling and she never laughs at anything he does or says. And me and her are grown ups above the age of 25, so its not just a teenage girl thing. 

Same thing with TV shows, she loves Sons of Anarchy but hates The Wire, literally any TV shows lacking handsome Chads is just uninteresting af to her, its crazy how much women are controlled by GL men.


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 26, 2020)

Afk said:


> It is really by far what I think is worse. In the first moment there is always that sexual tension, but I fear losing it with the passing of the days as I continue talking to them about normal things before I stay and that I lose sexual interest in me and come to see me as someone with whom to stay alone drink coffee And don't try anything with me. It's what worries me most about all this. My look is decent but my inhibition by text is crap


Same shit as me....thank god everyone uses snapchat soo females always send me pictures and all that but keeping a conversation is hard af probably bc iam antisocial or some shit


----------



## rydofx (Feb 26, 2020)

Be........ who?

Say it team....... 

Chad

Dont text girls all the time unless ur chad nigga. Talk to them in person. Short to the point txts about hanging out or u will get friendzoned faster then an incel cums in stacy.
maybe op opinion. but its hard mot to get frienzoned when u show interest in a foid


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 26, 2020)

Tell her to make you some food.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

rydofx said:


> Be........ who?
> 
> Say it team.......
> 
> ...



This is only partly correct imo. 

The main issue with texting as non chad is that girls will happily waste your time with no intentions of having any sort of romantic or sexual relationship with you. In person they will have to reject you, so you know where you stand. 

Another issue is that it is certaintly possible to lower your own status through being super available and needy, but people are blaming this for their failures when its in fact their looks that is the issue. If a girl finds a guy GL, yeah she thinks it sucks if he doesn't show the same interest back, and she might become obsessive about his snaps and so on - but its not like if he did show interest back, she would lose interest. Only if he made himself low status through acting like he is below her would that ever happen, and it wouldn't happen at all if it was a true Chad. 

In the end, if a girl likes you just act normal, you can text, you can speak face to face.. If you are GL enough its in the bag. Not forever, necessarily, thats another topic, but for at least several months.


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 26, 2020)

_Yes I have some tricks_

_*Please someone like this so I can find my way back when my phone charges* it's dead now

and I will post my tinder convos_


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Feb 26, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> wish i could tease a girl like that


you will brah, one day. dont give up.


----------



## Afk (Feb 27, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> OP this is some bluepilled dogshit, women dont care about how you text then they care about how good you look


 stayed with her after less than a week maintaining text conversation and it was successful. As you see it obviously helps but you have to know how to guide what you want to get and the benefit you want to get. I guess they are guidelines given by the experience. I will keep updating but I killed on the first date


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 27, 2020)

Legit thread


----------



## Afk (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Dont text girls
> 
> Texting is for setting up dates and some small chat/flirt ONLY dont text all day and be a fucking loser, make her miss you by not talking to her 24/7
> 
> ...


She talks to me at all times shows great interest but my autistic thoughts induced here think that I may lose interest if I am speaking by text with her constantly or every few minutes after receiving her message. I want to learn to know how to kill by text so that I know who is in charge instead of talking about mundane and normal things and that it looks like an autistic incel who is afraid to take it by the neck or is very bored about what to speak no matter how well he sees me that scares


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

Afk said:


> She talks to me at all times shows great interest but my autistic thoughts induced here think that I may lose interest if I am speaking by text with her constantly or every few minutes after receiving her message. I want to learn to know how to kill by text so that I know who is in charge instead of talking about mundane and normal things and that it looks like an autistic incel who is afraid to take it by the neck or is very bored about what to speak no matter how well he sees me that scares



Just dont text her thru the day and call her when you get off work/school, thats what I do


----------

